# Blood group of donor



## Laragh (Sep 8, 2004)

I am having a DE&DS cycle, DH blood group is A+ mine is O.  The clinic have matched the donor to my DH blood group A+ and not mine.  We don't have plans as yet to tell any babies their origin will this blood group thing cause confusion in the future.


thanks


----------



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Laragh

I came across this website when I was wondering about matching blood groups. It is very informative. Check it out.
Scroll down to the bottom of the home page and it will tell you all you need to know. 
It seems to me you could have an A or O donor.

Although, I suppose information provided on a website should be treated with caution. Could you not check this out with your clinic?

http://www.atlantainfertility.com/EggDonation/EggRecipient.htm

best wishes
cb64

/links


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Short answer is no.

Long answer involves rhesus factors which, if you are both Rh +ve is not an issue.

If you are O-ve you will probably want to find a donor with the same group (7% of the population, it's rare).

Good luck

A&E


----------



## ramonita (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm Rh-, but my husband is +; I asked the doctor and he said that it is not important for my donor to be matched to my -, as I have in any case, being DH +, to have profilaxis done...


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

ramonita said:


> I'm Rh-, but my husband is +; I asked the doctor and he said that it is not important for my donor to be matched to my -, as I have in any case, being DH +, to have profilaxis done...


This is a topic for which there appears to be no conclusion.

Different clinics, different research and different legislation applies throughout the spectrum of overseas countries and clinics. CERAM match DW with group and rhesus factor, Altra Vita don't bother with rhesus but advise that it would be better to match but not essential, clinic reviews of IM suggest that this clinic is popular in part due to the availability of rhesus negative donors.

I offered the comment as the OP should ask the question of her intended clinic as, for example, at CERAM you can expect a year long wait (or more) for negative blood and matching eye/skin/hair colouring. We waited eight months at CERAM (DH A+, DW, O- with blue/green eye match) and chose to change to Altra Vita as they had matching donors and no waiting list.

As I said in my earlier post - short answer is no; long answer has no real conclusion.

A&E


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi 
Hope I can Help, having 7 Bros & sisters . + = POS  -= NEG

Mum A+ dad O+

1)F  A+
2)M O+
3)F  O+
4)F  A+
5)F  O-
6)M O-
7)F  O-
M  A+

Some O+ men can make O- babies, 50/50 chance, this is  what,s happend to our family.  No my mum never had any secret liasions.,she had a strick Catholic upbringing, leading to a distaste for Sex. 
xx
Karen


----------

